# Giggs u naughty boy



## everton5 (Dec 15, 2010)

I knew it was 1 of the 2 but giggs has been in spanish press as the married footballer who dated Imogen Thomas


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

Heard it was Giggs a couple of weeks back been using his "snake hips" a bit too often by the look of it


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Unless i hear it from his mouth, or get confirmed proof i cannot believe this.


----------



## ViperOneZero (Sep 4, 2008)

unsettle him for the game against Barca lol..


----------



## everton5 (Dec 15, 2010)

It is true he has told his wife


----------



## Lovinit (Mar 5, 2011)

apparently so.. if it is him...

Be a shame if it was...always regarded gigsy as a true proffesional.... someone all youngsters could look up too.. not in the papers everywhere but just doin his job and well... Even if he does play for Man Poo...

But as said previously, until its confirmed its all jst speculation and can't be trusted...

James


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Dirty little winger, nice choice though :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## everton5 (Dec 15, 2010)

Told u it was been named in parliament


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

They're all at it, just some get caught and some don't, footballers can beef any bird they want..any, and it's all on a plate!


----------



## everton5 (Dec 15, 2010)

Another 1 they think is Ewan mcgregor


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Been learning some tricks off Mr. Rooney maybe ?

A lovely way to treat his wife and kids he was so proudly carrying round the pitch on Saturday. :roll:

Very sad


----------



## everton5 (Dec 15, 2010)

jamman said:


> Been learning some tricks off Mr. Rooney maybe ?
> 
> A lovely way to treat his wife and kids he was so proudly carrying round the pitch on Saturday. :roll:
> 
> ...


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

everton5 said:


> Think he was tryin to tell the world that everything at home still good


Trying being the operative word... Im sure his wife is loving every minute of life at the moment poor woman


----------



## everton5 (Dec 15, 2010)

Am sure she will stick by him for all the wrong reasons


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Lovinit said:


> apparently so.. if it is him...
> 
> Be a shame if it was...always regarded gigsy as a true proffesional.... someone all youngsters could look up too.. not in the papers everywhere but just doin his job and well... Even if he does play for Man Poo...
> 
> ...


He's always had a reputation from early days infact his wife was his best mates fiance oh and he also dated the same guys sister who was expecting his baby :roll: 
True roll model I think not, he's just able to keep stuff out of the papers until now!


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

You just would, wouldn't you ? Come to think of it you would have to :roll:


----------



## everton5 (Dec 15, 2010)

To be honest no respect myself to much even though without a doubt I will be the handsomest man on the forum lmao


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

How pathetic is this :lol: :lol: :lol:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/13521267.stm


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

At least he has good taste. She is very very tasty. A real woman, how a real woman should look....










I would absolutely rip the back out of that. :mrgreen:

Lucky boy but silly boy too. Dip your wick while you have the chance, not after and certainly not after children arrive and you have a wife.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

jamman said:


> How pathetic is this :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/13521267.stm


Old blotchy getting a bit hot under the collar. The whole Premiership football thing of late makes me sick to death of them. Overpaid, think they own all and sundry. Most of them have no taste class or manners. Absolute wankers the lot of them


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Hilly10 said:


> Most of them have no taste class or manners. Absolute wankers the lot of them


Your not far wrong mate


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

dannyboyz4 said:


> At least he has good taste. She is very very tasty. A real woman, how a real woman should look....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Injunctions are there to protect the victims of serious crime, it's a very sad state that they are being used to protect people who have had affairs and have 50k to cover it up. 
It may also be worrying that there are these injunctions but the facts of them are common knowledge, how does the information get out in the first place?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

dg74 said:


> dannyboyz4 said:
> 
> 
> > At least he has good taste. She is very very tasty. A real woman, how a real woman should look....
> ...


would use her sheite as toothpaste and gargle her pesto while brushing my gnashers. gigsy you dirty dawg..........LUCKY GIT


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I once had an encounter with Imogen - sat next to her on a plane and she accidentaly sprayed all over my arm (her anti-bacterial hand-wash that is


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Not bad. Needs to lose about 4 inches off the hips to be wholly acceptable though


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

WozzaTT said:


> Not bad. Needs to lose about 4 inches off the hips to be wholly acceptable though


I'd accept any hole she's giving

Sent from my iPoop4 Ya Son's Of Biscuits


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Turns out he's been shagging his brothers wife for years. Has to be the best own goal of the season him getting an injunction ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lovinit (Mar 5, 2011)

the whole giggs thing has gone on to a whole new level!!! 

hope he enjoyed it while he could... coz he aint gonna be getting it for a while... well until the next time he feels fiendish most prob!

James


----------



## tenkai (Oct 17, 2010)

I would be all over Imogen like a nasty rash if it wasn't for two things, my wife and the fact I'm not minted!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Hasn't it just come out htat he's ahd an affair with his brother's wife too?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Kell said:


> Hasn't it just come out htat he's ahd an affair with his brother's wife too?


Page 2 3rd from bottom post :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Ah. Didn't see that post in between the pictures of Ms Thomas.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Dirty little sod - talk about playing on your 'personality'

Lets face it, half of these woman bedded by 'wonderful spectacular specimens of manhood' like Giggs are star struck. without his fame/ego they would tell him to go f.... off. The bloke is a prat, like so many of his ilk.

He wouldn't be my first choice of sportsmen - and the women are as much to blame here as the men! Talk about gold-diggers! Rather like shagger Dazzer for free security gates .............................

*runs off very vwrry very fast before he spots me*


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

ARGGGGGGGGG that came out well wrong - forget the Gaz comment. Well off there - thats a hard working man that is ok|!!

rather I meant shagging a bloke for gain - whichever way you get it


----------



## Jamo8 (Apr 23, 2009)

SalsredTT said:


> ARGGGGGGGGG that came out well wrong - forget the Gaz comment. Well off there - thats a hard working man that is ok|!!
> 
> rather I meant shagging a bloke for gain - whichever way you get it


 :lol: :lol: :lol: We knew what you meant :wink:


----------

